# The Jaunty Goat - Chester



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have worked in Chester a couple of times over the past few months, the first time I couldn't find a good coffee place, I had to explain what a cortado was to the place I ended up going.

This time we came across this place, called the Jaunty Goat.










The Flat White I had in the morning was excellent, and I went back for lunch and had the soup of the day (sweet potato and butter nut squash.) and a Turkey and Brie sandwich which was all very nice, had a couple more flat whites which were also up to the standard of the first.

Not sure if there are any other worthwhile places in Chester, but this one is well worth a visit if you are there.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for that - it's probably the best there is around the city centre. It closed for a while earlier this year 'under mysterious circumstances' (landlord related) but then reopened close by. Just outside the centre - in Hoole - is the Little Yellow Pig and the couple running that care about the coffee that they produce.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25930-Chester-UK-The-Little-Yellow-Pig&highlight=Chester


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Old thread - anyone got any more info on JC?

I stumbled upon their warehouse, presumably the roasting side of the business, today. Wondering if I can buy beans from there instead of having to go into town? Their website has a movie and that seems to be it.


----------

